# Ijoy Hero...Thoughts?



## CMMACKEM (24/1/17)

After the disappointing Geek Vape Ammit, I am now looking at purchasing the Ijoy Tornado Hero.

Any peeps here that have or have used this device? Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/1/17)

whats wrong with the ammit?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> whats wrong with the ammit?



Use too much cotton = dry hits, too little cotton = leaking and it is not the obvious as there little room for error as far as wicking is concerned. 

Wicking slots are also tiny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/1/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Use too much cotton = dry hits, too little cotton = leaking and it is not the obvious as there little room for error as far as wicking is concerned.
> 
> Wicking slots are also tiny.



Well that goes for any RTA really, find the sweet spot and you in the money. I have spent countless hours and a lot of materials wicking and re-wicking and rebuilding and somehow I have gotten each tank to sing that sweet vape music. Some perform better than others yes, but in my experience the difference itself is not so big that it warrants the tank to be discarded.

If you want an easy tank to build on with no leaking and wicking issues then maybe look at the OBS engine. Reliable, easy to use and great overall RTA.

Just my 2cents.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Rafique (24/1/17)

Hero is brilliant, no leaks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (24/1/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Use too much cotton = dry hits, too little cotton = leaking and it is not the obvious as there little room for error as far as wicking is concerned.
> 
> Wicking slots are also tiny.



Im gonna say this at the risk of sounding like an ass. . .

The Ammit is a fantastic tank, as you have stated the fault isnt with the tank but rather your coil/wick ability. It really depends what you want out of the tank, If you are looking for clouds then yes a single coil tank is going to dry hit before you are satisfied, the hero is better for cloud production (dual coil), if you are after flavour then i recommend you learn to set up the Ammit appropriately

Dont hesitate to ask in the appropriate forum
Kind regard

Edit: oops, i see other members beat me to it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/1/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> Well that goes for any RTA really, find the sweet spot and you in the money. I have spent countless hours and a lot of materials wicking and re-wicking and rebuilding and somehow I have gotten each tank to sing that sweet vape music. Some perform better than others yes, but in my experience the difference itself is not so big that it warrants the tank to be discarded.
> 
> If you want an easy tank to build on with no leaking and wicking issues then maybe look at the OBS engine. Reliable, easy to use and great overall RTA.
> 
> Just my 2cents.





Scissorhands said:


> Im gonna say this at the risk of sounding like an ass. . .
> 
> The Ammit is a fantastic tank, as you have stated the fault isnt with the tank but rather your coil/wick ability. It really depends what you want out of the tank, If you are looking for clouds then yes a single coil tank is going to dry hit before you are satisfied, the hero is better for cloud production (dual coil), if you are after flavour then i recommend you learn to set up the Ammit appropriately
> 
> ...



I have never had a problem with my wicking abilities before this tank. This review pretty much sums up my thoughts, http://vaperanks.com/reviews/geek-vape-ammit-rta-review/.

I am looking for a mixture of taste and cloud production.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (24/1/17)

http://vaperanks.com/reviews/geek-vape-ammit-rta-review/.

Check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/1/17)

Scissorhands said:


> http://vaperanks.com/reviews/geek-vape-ammit-rta-review/.
> 
> Check it out




I did as I posted it previously

Okay going totally off topic, back to the Ijoy Tornado Hero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (24/1/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/1/17)

How has this tank been treating you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (25/1/17)

very well so far, I havent had any leaks, cosmetically it can be improved. I like tanks that a squared down so the 24.5 base and 25mm glass is an issue for me. Other than that the vape is great, smooth airflow and nice juice control.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joel (25/1/17)

The Hero is awesome. I have had no leaks so far and I have had it for a few weeks now. Flavour is on point too.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/1/17)

Got my Hero a couple of weeks ago - it's a very good tank and will give you a solid Vape. It has a mysterious, yet scarifying sound to it - yes, sound. Current owners will understand - or maybe it's just me! It draws very well but I would prefer a wider drip tip. As I mostly drip now, I only use it occasionally though...

Get it, you won't be sorry.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (3/5/17)

OK. So due to my current lack of ability to wick the single could deck of the SM25 last night (practice practice practice) I was using a dripper this morning. Got home after a morning of household errands not in the mood to build a coil. 

Aha! Thinks me. I have the tornado with a stock coil to feed the nicotine demon. 

Very nice but the damn thing dumped half a tank of juice out the airflow. I've never used an attie with juice flow before... So what's the appropriate setting here? Recent experiences inform me that fully open is slightly less than optimal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (3/5/17)

Problematic and disappointed with this tank.

Had to return and replace tank under warranty due to the one coil heating up faster than the other. The brand new replacement did the exact same thing.

The store exchanged it for the Wotofo Serpent Mini 25mm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (3/5/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Problematic and disappointed with this tank.
> 
> Had to return and replace tank under warranty due to the one coil heating up faster than the other. The brand new replacement did the exact same thing.
> 
> The store exchanged it for the Wotofo Serpent Mini 25mm.


Aaah sheet. 

The serpent is wicked in dual coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (3/5/17)

craigb said:


> Aaah sheet.
> 
> The serpent is wicked in dual coil.


Sorry. The Tornado Hero gave problems.

Had no issues with the WSM 25mm. Great tank but does not compare with me Petri

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine (1/6/17)

To Answer the question. My thoughts? Value for money, great RTA except for the bottom two Phillip screws. Way too small!

It's on my daily rotation at the office.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KRISPY (31/8/17)

Can anyone help me with a replacement glass for a Tornado Hero?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (13/9/17)

To be honest, I think one of the reasons I often bought 2 of the same RTA's was because of the long term spares issue. 

 Good luck... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

